# Cheap & quick cars for under £1000



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Any suggestions?

Looking for something small and quick! Just for a bit of fun over the summer


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Define quick, fast in a straight line or quick around the twisted ?

Fast in a straight line I would look for any Volvo with the t5 lump, something fun I would look for a Clio RSI or a sport ka


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ford Puma 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ibiza mk3 cupra or mk2 gti can be had for under 1k


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Just something light and can be chucked around, not looking for ridiculous power just something that'll supprise a lot


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Robin Reliant like the trotters


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you looking for a sleeper? 

The 1.7 puma lumps drop into a mk4/5 fiesta - my mate has a 1.6 with manifold and system, but with shawspeed cams, throttle bodies and omex with a custom map. Flies like **** off a shovel. 

A lot of the hot matches are slowly creeping into the £1000 mark and under, just make sure what ever you get it's reliable.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

One of these http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../keywords/gt/page/1/postcode/m242dg?logcode=p

My brother had one and my god it flew!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

2.2 Vtec 4th gen Prelude, cheap as chips, immense fun, go kart handling, 0-60 well below 7 seconds, good looking car too.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Clio 1.8 16v? Handling second to none for cars in your budget, also sub 8 second to 60.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

old 205 gti, classic and lots of fun...if you can keep it going

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-205-GTI-1-6-/271170031244?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f22fe4e8c


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mx5 mk1.

Great for the summer not the fastest but great fun, especially chucking around corners. Rwd, soft top need anything more? If you worried about straight line speed then don't bother but personally found them fast enough especially around a track.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Mx5 mk1.
> 
> Great for the summer not the fastest but great fun, especially chucking around corners. Rwd, soft top need anything more? If you worried about straight line speed then don't bother but personally found them fast enough especially around a track.


Some have LSD's - good cheap fun drift car - and when you feel like it drop the roof and hey presto! There's a few on RetroRides and loads on eBay!

Dads got a MK2 (pre face lift)... The engines in the MK1/2 are cambelt happy - by that I mean if it snaps, the top and bottom won't clash so you just time up, whack a new belt on and you're off again.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

True, I've had a charged mk1. I now own a mk3. Fantastic cars for the money, especially if you don't need backseats.


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Honda Crx or Civic vti, bit of a boyracer image but 160 bhp and revving to 8500 rpm is so much fun plus Honda's reliability is amazing...


----------



## Cooper666 (Feb 12, 2013)

306 gti 6 great car


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Toyota Starlet Glanza V, absolutely epic cars.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had both an MX5 and a Puma, both great little cars that aren't straight line fast but awesome down a back road, I'd happily have another one of either.

Not small but great sleeper fun I'd have a poke around a Rover 600ti, 140+ mph and 0-60 in 7secs used to put a smile on my face. Another Rover sleeper and smaller than the 600 is the 200vi, 7.5 to 60 but not had any personal experience with these.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill vouch for a civic b16 or one with a b18 in it, or a starket glanza, good for 270bhp on stock engine with a relatively cheap turbo kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MX5 all day...

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Aren't mx5 like 120bhp? I wouldn't class that as a quick car, probably best handling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Aren't mx5 like 120bhp? I wouldn't class that as a quick car, probably best handling
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


so???

I know cars with 400bhp that I wouldn't class as quick! :lol:

it's a great car, and a great fun drivers car...  :driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is where the Prelude fits in, £500 for a 200bhp 2 door sport coupe with space age dash and lots of buttons to press. :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> so???
> 
> I know cars with 400bhp that I wouldn't class as quick! :lol:
> 
> ...


I've not read through the thread but title says cheap and quick not cheap and fun haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ph1 clio rs


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

clio 172 or civic vti


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That will be the 5th Gen though, not as pretty as the 4th Gen and you really need a manual box for a fun toy.

I bought this for £400 a few years back -


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

e36 328i 
saab 9-3 areo hot 
saab 9-5 areo hot 
Volvo T4/5
106 GTI
Saxo VST 
206 GTI 
306 GTI-6
Xsara VTS
Civic VTI

Off the top of my head.

There are loads! More the question of your worried about MPG and running costs


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Performance costs sadly. 

There is quite a few performance cars avaliable for around about £1000 but most will be old, tired and never far away from a big bill. 

£1000 will easily be dwarfed if something goes wrong. 

Cheap, simple and Japanese would be your best bet. 

As above the MX5 or Civic would be the best shouts.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd look at a mk5 Fiesta Zetec S. There should be plety to choose from for that kind of money and they cost peanuts to run

Granted they are more nippy than quick but they are great fun to drive


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The MK5 is a stunning car. As is the Puma of course. You'll get great spec in a Puma, heated screen, air con etc The Fiesta only came with some options.

A 1k ZS will be a bit ropey that's the only thing. Personally, they are both utterly epic fun.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

I've got me 1.9 cdti Astra which is about 170-180bhp and has a lot of torque, so it's supprisingly quick, but it's big and heavy! 

Was looking at a 106 gti?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

foxus ST170, golf gti 16v mk2, vr6mk3, 306 GTI6, celica GT4 (doer upper), honda prelude 2.2 manual, mr2 turbo lots n lots


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vectra b gsi 192bhp standard shows plenty of cars up.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> foxus ST170, golf gti 16v mk2, vr6mk3, 306 GTI6, celica GT4 (doer upper), honda prelude 2.2 manual, mr2 turbo lots n lots


The MK3 VR6 were nice cars, dad used to have a Mreg one in dragon green.

Focus st170 is a good suggestion, cheap, cheerful, relatively quick (so much stuff out there for them now)...

What about a VTEC 1.8 Honda of some sort?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Mx5 mk1.
> 
> Great for the summer not the fastest but great fun, especially chucking around corners. Rwd, soft top need anything more? If you worried about straight line speed then don't bother but personally found them fast enough especially around a track.


Beat me too it - hard to beat for exhiliration (without too much risk of losing your licence) not to mention cool as hell!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Loads of options, but at the price point its the electrics etc that is concern.

More modern stuff will be higher price such as the fiat Panda 100BHP 2006 to 2010 i think.

But they will be 2k + for earliest.

Banger nomics old article... not related to the panda.

http://bangernomics.tripod.com/hothatch.htm


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Ford Puma
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


+1

Great engines 1.7 vetec :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I know cars with 400bhp that I wouldn't class as quick!


Name one


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

There are plenty of so called quick cars, that granted in a straight line run rings round my mx5, but show them the twisties and they can soon be shown up
Last year my car was managing lap times on par with allsorts of cars with nigh on twice the power, but also a lot heavier, scalps taken that i recall were a DC5 integra, and a alfa 156 gta, so its definatley not all about power


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

it all depends on the driver though...some people who have these "fast cars" have no clue how to drive them fast. having said that i had a go in a Eunos 1.6 and although not fast in a straight line was awesome in the corners and one of the best gear changes ive ever come across.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> it all depends on the driver though...some people who have these "fast cars" have no clue how to drive them fast.


This ^
I've owned everything from 1.6 MX5's through to 470BHP R32GTR's with race prepped E36 M3's in the middle, so I try to answer posts like these objectively as possible. Comparing lap times between cars is utter ******** I'm afraid as no-one knows about driver skill or experience, the respective owner's desire to risk or thrash their car etc etc etc (Excuse this response if it seems harsh)

Cheap 'quick' cars fall into two distinct sectors;
-timebombs like a cheap Impreza which can be bought for under a grand
-genuinely 'cheap' cars like the aforementioned 172 Clio, GTi6 and Preulde's of this world.

Good luck in your search :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

3dom said:


> This ^
> I've owned everything from 1.6 MX5's through to 470BHP R32GTR's with race prepped E36 M3's in the middle, so I try to answer posts like these objectively as possible. Comparing lap times between cars is utter ******** I'm afraid as no-one knows about driver skill or experience, the respective owner's desire to risk or thrash their car etc etc etc (Excuse this response if it seems harsh)
> 
> Cheap 'quick' cars fall into two distinct sectors;
> ...


Everyone has an opinion bud. My mode in thinking is if you got the car use it or go home lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

So older french cars aren't in the timebomb catagory, ok then


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

Golf VR6


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

tomhjnr said:


> Golf VR6


Agian quickish in straight line but shocking handling


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

3dom said:


> Name one


All the Audi s / RS models
All the BMW M models
Mercs, Porsche, Ferrari

All, mostly over 400bhp and they are not quick...well they are alright for cars I guess... all depends on what your perception and experience is I guess..

I have a 1.2 that will embarrass the lot of them...  :devil: :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Two wheels and 1200cc are a wonderful combo :thumb:

Threads like this are all about context guys. My point about 400bhp cars not being quick was more in deference to your MX5 recommendation to meet the OPs criteria. How can you recommend one of them when later in the same thread you state that you know of 400bhp cars ain't quick? The OP wasn't interested in ultimates, he was interested in a cheap, quick car for a grand.

msb
The timebomb comment was more that the purchase price on something like a cheap Sti Impreza could easily be doubled by repairs if you are not careful. The same cannot be said in my experience of something like a Clio or 306 (For the record I have owned several Imprezas, a Clio or two and 306 as well).

Opinons eh


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll still say the mx5 is quick enough, cheap enough, a great car to drive and fills the OPs needs.. :lol:

My 400 bhp can be slow was in reply to the poster saying that 'it can't be quick as its only got 120bhp'

I was just clarifying that a car can have 400bhp and still not be quick...

I.e BHP has little bearing on if something is quick... 

Plus... Bikes rule!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I will graciously withdraw from further banter at this point. 

(PS- Introducing bikes was cheating  )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

3dom said:


> I will graciously withdraw from further banter at this point.
> 
> (PS- Introducing bikes was cheating  )




no cheating! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

One of these are what i'd buy for under a G-
Alfa GTV Twinspark
Honda CRX Esi
MR-2 GT
MX5
Porsche 924/944
Mk2 Golf GTI
Audi Coupe


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

msb said:


> Agian quickish in straight line but shocking handling


Stiffen up the suspension and decent tyres


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah the Alfa GTV can be picked up for dirt cheap too. A nice V6 with lots of spirit. Still think for summer fun the mx5 would be the best shout. The 1.6 is a 115bhp engine. (assuming it's an earlier model - I wouldn't bother the de-tuned 90bhp model). 

There is 1.8 around 140bhp I think. The 1.8 has a little more bracing, and a few uprated parts but the 1.6 is supposed to rev sweeter. In my experience I prefered the 1.6 and found very little difference. 

The best thing about the mx5 is that they feel quick. Let's face it, it's pointless going over 80 on the road. Especially anything other than motor way... I had a supercharger on mine and still very rarely drove it above 80 as it felt like you were going 115. 

I really wouldn't worry about the low on paper power. You need to get a passenger ride in one to get a good idea. Stick a roll bar/cage in and it makes an awesome car.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Seat leon mk1 or a corsa with a red top lump in


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hard to believe these are now available for south of £1000 and the 231BHP version too.

I know quite a few folk on here don't like them but I do.

Question marks over reliability and poor economy and oil usage but £995.

It must surely be worth far more in bits?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...1/quicksearch/true/postcode/ab154bd?logcode=p


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

how did I know that was going to be that car! 

I'll tell you this... they get a bad rep for using oil (which their engine is designed to do) but I didn't think it was that bad, and certainly no where even close the amount my S4 uses...

is a nice car to drive, good gear change, good on the corners, and the beep beep change up buzzer! :argie:

well worth a punt for a bit of fun... IMO


:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Hard to believe these are now available for south of £1000 and the 231BHP version too.
> 
> I know quite a few folk on here don't like them but I do.
> 
> ...


Absolutley fantastic cars...

I would never own one though as I once looked into them. I found some pretty good ones with a good compression rate at bargain prices. Fast, handled well, nice spec inside. I just couldn't see into the future though. Too many worries about reliability and maintanence. Also to ensure they don't break you need to ensure the engine is always run upto temperature to prevent gassesing etc. Not always handy if you are in a hurry.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Most enjoyable and best 2 seater small sports car affordable dependable just check the main concern of bodywork has to be the MX5.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

tomhjnr said:


> Stiffen up the suspension and decent tyres


Its still got a big heavy engine in the wrong place tho:wave:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Mgf, got the mrs one a few months back, for A 1.6 it flies! RWD mid engine, could be fun 


Will be great in the summer


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

msb said:


> Its still got a big heavy engine in the wrong place tho:wave:


Albet true, but the sound makes up for a lot of short falls.:driver:


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a civic, Mine has a 2.0 custom engine in it but the 1.6 dohc vti are un believable for the price. Revs awesome to 8,200 and has 100bhp per litre which for its time pretty much no other manufacture was producing without forced induction. They handle incredible and with an lsd would be incredible. My mate also has a mx5 1.8 with lsd, great car and in the wet can have some nice fun.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Peugeot 106 gti?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

jamieblackford said:


> Peugeot 106 gti?


If its anything like the one I had you'd spend that again keeping it on the road 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

MX5 for cheap thrills, fairly bullet proof, rear drive for bit of fun, plenty about what's not to like.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

woodys said:


> MX5 for cheap thrills, fairly bullet proof, rear drive for bit of fun, plenty about what's not to like.


 Slow and your mates will take the **** (I've owned two, I should know)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Three words........

*Renault Clio Williams*

The best car I have owned for pure driving pleasure at a cheap(ish) price.

_Actually thinking about it now you may struggle to get a Renault Clio Williams for under £1k, they are going up in price._


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

nissan almera GTi, bulletproof SR20DE engines - decent bit of fun too


----------

